# Monitor cum tv needed



## avichandana20000 (May 2, 2013)

Pls suggest a good MONITOR that will work as a TV. 

Expected Resolution :1920*1080(FULL HD)

Expected Screensize: 24" 

Panel Type: IPS



What will the best way to watch TV Programmes in a Computer?


----------



## Minion (May 2, 2013)

^budget?


----------



## avichandana20000 (May 2, 2013)

around 14k


----------



## Minion (May 3, 2013)

Philips 24PFL5957 LED or Philips LED TV 24PFL5557


----------



## avichandana20000 (May 3, 2013)

ok.  now pls answer my  2nd Qn.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 3, 2013)

to watch TV in a PC you need a TV tuner.to watch TV on a monitor you just need a set top box.unless you want to record something best way is to get a monitor & use it for both PC & TV by simply connecting the desired input.


----------



## Minion (May 3, 2013)

avichandana20000 said:


> ok.  now pls answer my  2nd Qn.



Actually both the models i have mentioned are tvs so you don't need any tv tuner card  and also you can use it as monitor too.you can either use HDMI or DVI cable to connect it to PC.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 3, 2013)

@minion,if op wants to watch TV in PC he will need a tv tuner & as for being a LCD TV it doesn't matter because in built TV functionality can only be used for usb playback since digital cable/DTH set top box does not rely on in built tuner of lcd tv.


----------



## avichandana20000 (May 3, 2013)

i want to watch TV in my PC and my objective is to record the programmes of DISCOVERY  & NAT GEO. So which  TV Tuner card is required ? Not very cheap neither very expensive yet a good performer.


----------



## Minion (May 4, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> @minion,if op wants to watch TV in PC he will need a tv tuner & as for being a LCD TV it doesn't matter because in built TV functionality can only be used for usb playback since digital cable/DTH set top box does not rely on in built tuner of lcd tv.



No tv tuner can match picture quality of tv so i have suggested that.

@OP if recording is main concern then get a good tv tuner card(HD) with recording.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 4, 2013)

^^you didn't get what i said.tv tuner is only for recording purposes because op has to get a set top box & it can be directly connected to TV/monitor to simply view the channels in best possible quality.also cheapest HD tv tuner card from a good brand like avermedia cost ~7000 so it is out of question.only tv tuner within op's budget comes with composite video/s-video good enough only for medium quality & certainly no HD quality recording.


----------

